# Denia...... Gandia. We are looking to move to this area



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi... We are looking to do a permanent move to this area from Cyprus, we would love to hear from anyone who already lives there. We are semi retired, we will be looking to live in a place with a bit of land around it but we also do not want to be isolated as we are now, we are social and ideally we do not want to have to drive to get a pint of milk or say hello to someone. it would be great to have anyone give us some opinions if we are looking in the right area. thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Most of Spain will fit those requirements. 
Have you visited the La Safor area? If not, what has attracted you to it?


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

To be honest we have not been there at all. A friend has just moved swell south of there, it was just a place that came up via you tube... It seemed to be just off what I would call a heavy tourist area but still have life... What I don't know is the type of community there... Open to other options


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Both Gandia and Denia are "working" towns, both have ports and both have beaches the latter attracting hotels, holiday homes etc. Gandia is the larger of the two with the port and beach area being distinct from the town. Both have outlying towns with the type of dwelling to which you refer, but as said previously, this will apply almost universally along the Costa Blanca if not others. 
My best advice to you is to come and look. Spend at least a couple of weeks here and travel it's length, and breadth too if proximity to a beach is not a primary concern. 
Each town has it's own character, as they probably do in Cyprus too, and what suits me might not suit you, hence in my opinion recommendations are of little value. 
I'm sorry if this doesn't help much but if there's anything specific that you want to know I'd be happy to try and help.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thank you great advice, sadly time is very scarce for other reasons hence the research to try and narrow things down, not ideal and frought with making a mistake, but we have to work with what we have.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Have a think. 
Houses are houses, they are all the same but different. Try to pin down some specifics of what you would want locally and you might get some accurate advice. 
If you're not aware of them Kyero, Fotocasa and Idealista are three of the big property portals.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Have a think.
> Houses are houses, they are all the same but different. Try to pin down some specifics of what you would want locally and you might get some accurate advice.
> If you're not aware of them Kyero, Fotocasa and Idealista are three of the big property portals.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thank you for the above, a good point.
We will be buying a villa, we want some garden etc, but not orchard etc, we will not be looking directly in a beach area in a complex environment. That all said the main reason for leaving here is the physical isolation and lack of expats around us. We are very social, we love to meet up with people, have a drink, a nice little village taverna / village square without driving miles. Beach, really not bothered, be nice for it to be there if we want it but its not as important as a nice villa with garden and having people around us for BBQ and the such like, like everyone its nice to have a view .... Absolutely critical is not to be in a local area with dogs chained up in a garden.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

A final thought, don't be hasty. 
If you have to move quickly then get here and rent. 
That will give you breathing space to explore and research. The process of buying and selling here is expensive and not something to be repeated if you can avoid it. Likewise finding later that the area you have settled in is not for you.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for that, yes it makes sense, my next job to look at the process of buying.....


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd echo the others who say "rent first". 
Barking dogs are just a feature of life in Spain, as is seeing them chained up. They may not be in the neighbourhood when you check out a property, but regrettably there's no guarantee they won't arrive.at some time in the future.

Now may be a good time to look for "resident expats" if they are important to you as many will have returned to the UK. Those who are currently here now should remain for a while but there does seem to be a churn as circumstances change. Only a few of the European friends I made shortly after we arrived 10 years ago were still around 5 years later.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Ditto to the previous comment about dogs. It seems that just about every piece of property here has a dog on it - some chained and some fenced in. That's life in Spain.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Thank you to all who have commented... That is a bit of a shock to me that dogs can be an issue there, here in Cyprus we are surrounded day and night.... We don't have a problem with the odd but of barking but it can go on for hours here... 
I would welcome any contact from people around Altea, Denia, Gandia... This is a region we have focused on.... Literally any info would be welcome .....


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Ditto to the previous comment about dogs. It seems that just about every piece of property here has a dog on it - some chained and some fenced in. That's life in Spain.


Which region/area are you


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I am near Denia, what else can I tell you?


----------



## Bigbroondug (10 mo ago)

Could I ask if there is a particular part of Gandia with a larger expat community? Thanks in advance


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't help with that. 
I would suggest a look at Facebook for more directed enquiries. I am aware that there is the Gandia Grapevine group, of course there may be others.


----------

